

Show HN: Keymetrics/PM2 a realtime monitoring solution for Node.js - sassyalex
https://keymetrics.io/

======
jorge-d
It's awesome to see how the NodeJS ecosystem is improving day by day.

The role that the open-source community plays on this success is clearly the
reason why NodeJS has a lot of attention and a great future ahead.

Kudos to Unitech/Tknew for creating PM2, the best NodeJS process manager
around and let's hope that Keymetrics will soon become a key solution for
every NodeJS app running :)

Keep up the great work.

------
jsh539
We've been using it since the first beta. It quickly became essential for our
production servers.

------
nicholalexander
great product - i also saw one of the founders talk at BrooklynJS the other
night - great talk and great demo.

------
AlexisSch
Very usefull tool!

------
yoland68
This is awesome!

------
PEntremont
Awesome product

------
nalexiou
Cool!

------
ramnes
Awesome!

------
aspinelli
awesome!!

------
mariammm
thanks for the link!

